# s14 clutch bleeding issue



## 240sxjusowned (Aug 8, 2008)

ok i have been having a problem with this since yesterday.i installed a new clutch and flywheel into my sr20det.(the car had been sitting for about 3 years until i brought it back to life)i put every thing brand new on the car that has to do with the hydrolic clutch. for the life of me i cant get the clutch to get any pressure.it just goes down to the floor.we have bleed the system over and over again.is there any special trick to doing this?what process have any of you guys tried?im working on the car now so any fast help would be good. thanks to anyone who can help.:waving:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bench bleed the master cylinder by itself first. Here's a procedure:


----------

